# How much weight loss in pounds equals an inch off?



## Jenny65 (Oct 18, 2022)

The weight is coming down nicely and my visceral fat is in the acceptable range (was in the excessive range)  My waist has lost another inch, now 36 (I was 41) it stuck at 37 for a while, I read somewhere that 8 pounds is normally an inch off and my weight loss has now slowed a little to 2 pounds a week, which I am still happy with but working on the basis I want to have a waist of 28 inches (I am 5ft 4) and 11 stone, I will need to be 7 stone to have a waist of 28 inches!  is this correct or am I working this out wrong.  My daughter said I should aim for 9.7 but that will still mean my waist is 34 inches which is still a risk for diabetes


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 18, 2022)

also losing 8 pounds when you weigh 11 stone makes me think I would lose more in inches than losing 8 pounds at 14 stone 4 (my starting weight)  like it would be more noticeable like taking paper of a toilet roll.


----------



## helli (Oct 18, 2022)

We don't have much control over where we lose weight. It may be from your waist. It may be from your thighs. It may be from your chest.
My understanding is exercise can help "distribute" weight by focusing on specific body areas to tone and build muscle.

But I would not recommend targeting a waist measurement. Focus on being healthy.


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 18, 2022)

helli said:


> We don't have much control over where we lose weight. It may be from your waist. It may be from your thighs. It may be from your chest.
> My understanding is exercise can help "distribute" weight by focusing on specific body areas to tone and build muscle.
> 
> But I would not recommend targeting a waist measurement. Focus on being healthy.


I agree with being healthy and the loss from my waist isnt to do with looking good, its because everywhere I have read about diabetes it lists waist measurement as being high risk for complications if over a certain amount, I think 37 for men and 30 for women.  I would like to feel that fat isnt suffocating my pancreas


----------



## Drummer (Oct 19, 2022)

Some considerable time ago I had a 24 inch waist and weighed 10 and 1/2 stone, but I had been working as a roadie and eating a lot of meat so I was muscular.  
I have some really good suede and leather miniskirts from that time which would make quite good handbags.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 19, 2022)

Waist-to-height ratio is the best simple metric for metabolic risk and people should certainly track it.  See NICE guidelines, updated last month: 






						Recommendations | Obesity: identification, assessment and management  | Guidance | NICE
					






					www.nice.org.uk
				




_1.2.11 Define the degree of central adiposity based on waist-to-height ratio as follows:_


_healthy central adiposity: waist-to-height ratio 0.4 to 0.49, indicating no increased health risks_
_increased central adiposity: waist-to-height ratio 0.5 to 0.59, indicating increased health risks_
_high central adiposity: waist-to-height ratio 0.6 or more, indicating further increased health risks.

 These classifications can be used for people with a BMI under 35 kg/m2 of both sexes and all ethnicities, including adults with high muscle mass._
Implies a waist target for you of 32 inches or less.


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 19, 2022)

Im 5ft 4 so 64 inches which means I can be 32 inches around the waist if that is correct, So just 4 inches to lose


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 19, 2022)

Weight is also highly individual. Even when I was slimmer, people were often shocked at my actual weight as they said I looked lighter. I would monitor weight and waist "separately" so to speak and not assume that they will be exactly in sync at any given point


----------



## travellor (Oct 19, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> Weight is also highly individual. Even when I was slimmer, people were often shocked at my actual weight as they said I looked lighter. I would monitor weight and waist "separately" so to speak and not assume that they will be exactly in sync at any given point



I just always looked fat 
(Until I lost 5 stone,then looked like skelator  )


----------

